# TTOC Bristol Meet and Eat !! CANCELLED



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok guys so the first date for the Official Bristol monthly meet will be the 2nd of October.
Now i need your input on a time would you like a lunchtime meet or an afternoon/evening (5pm would be as late as i would really like before the sun goes down)
Location will be the Folly (Thanks to markypoo) for recommending the pub.
More info here...
http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Emersons-Green/Folly
Not too far for most of us and easy to get to.

So lets get a show of hands of who's coming and ill get some tables booked

1. Charles aka gadgetboy38
2. Markypoo 
3
4. TT Kate - popping in


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Have I got this right Charles, 28th Oct is a Thursday ???? Lunchtime? and 5pm would be the latest you could do? 
I dont think people will have finished work mate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Have I got this right Charles, 28th Oct is a Thursday ???? Lunchtime? and 5pm would be the latest you could do?
> I dont think people will have finished work mate


OOOPS sorry should say august


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

In that case Im easy with luchtime or afternoon, whatever suits the majority. We're going to look a pair of gay boys if its just me and you Charles :lol:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I bloody hope not Mark !! But in that case I'm counting on you to bring your mrs along to balance it out a bit


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

markypoo said:


> In that case Im easy with luchtime or afternoon, whatever suits the majority. We're going to look a pair of gay boys if its just me and you Charles :lol:


We're up at Great Tew that weekend for hubby's rally day (and it's my R8 drive this Saturday   ), so I'm afraid I won't be able to split up you lovebirds!

Enjoy though.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

As there isnt many takers Charles would this be better holding off till the next month as it is a bank holiday weekend so I guess people are already booked up doing stuff plus its Ace cafe meet on the Monday so a few of us will be there


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> As there isnt many takers Charles would this be better holding off till the next month as it is a bank holiday weekend so I guess people are already booked up doing stuff plus its Ace cafe meet on the Monday so a few of us will be there


Good idea that man, Ok so how about the October 2nd

Show of hands please


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

BUMP !!!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Charles,

I'm afraid you'll need to count me out on this one. It's our friends 25th welding anniversary that day and I'm on Punch and DJ duty. Also, if you are planning on the 1st weekend every month this will be awkward as we have a prior committment, at least on the Sundays (Saturdays are usually fine though, apart from things like the above!).


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> I'm afraid you'll need to count me out on this one. It's our friends 25th welding anniversary that day and I'm on Punch and DJ duty. Also, if you are planning on the 1st weekend every month this will be awkward as we have a prior committment, at least on the Sundays (Saturdays are usually fine though, apart from things like the above!).


Hi Kate it will mainly be Saturdays and yes i was thinking of the first saturday in the month but this can be moved to a sunday for special circumstances.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

No, Saturday's are fine (usually!). It's Sunday I have a problem with.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Princess vicki said:


> I wanna comeeeeee


Thanks Vicki look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Princess vicki said:


> 2nd of october yeah?


Yup Saturday


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Princess vicki said:


> What time?


Will let you know shortly


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok so now we've got a few attending this i thought it's time to agree a time so how about 1pm !!

If that's ok with everyone ill get a table booked  

Charles


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep ok with me Charles ( Deja Vu :lol: ) There must be loads of people in the area that want to join us :roll: come on guys :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

We were all new once 8) 8) Our little gang hasn't been around too long so you haven't missed much. lol


----------



## Willtay (Apr 26, 2009)

I need to check my diary, but would be nice to catch up with some other tt nuts!

Will


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Princess vicki said:


> Cool what sort of age ranges is everyone? ha i'm kinda young :lol:


I'm nocking on a bit 28 8) some of us are slightly older and some slightly younger :roll: :roll:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Charles,

I should be able to pop in and say hi to the Princess and anyone else new - as well as the regulars of course :wink:

Don't book me in for the meal though as it will literally be a splash and dash. I'll probably be laden down with banners and pressies with balloons tied to the roll hoops!

See you about 1ish.

Kate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Charles,
> 
> I should be able to pop in and say hi to the Princess and anyone else new - as well as the regulars of course :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kate your a real hard core TT fan


----------



## hank (Jul 29, 2010)

hey guys is it still happening on the 2nd of oct ??


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

hank said:


> hey guys is it still happening on the 2nd of oct ??


Hi Hank yes this is still happening


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Princess vicki said:


> TT Kate said:
> 
> 
> > Charles,
> ...


You too - us Roadster owners have to stick together :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

BUMP !!
Hi guys just to remind you it's this Saturday   
Can Hank and willtay let me know for sure if you guys want to join us so i can arrange a table

Thanks

Charles


----------



## Willtay (Apr 26, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> BUMP !!
> Hi guys just to remind you it's this Saturday
> Can Hank and willtay let me know for sure if you guys want to join us so i can arrange a table
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Still trying to get it off work, Wont be able to come for the food if I do get if off though.

Will


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

> Hi guys,
> 
> Still trying to get it off work, Wont be able to come for the food if I do get if off though.
> 
> Will


Thanks for letting us know Will.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Due to that lack of interest and confirmed attendees i've decided to cancel this meet and re arrange for next month.
Keep a look out for the next date.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

detyjkeryjesryj said:


> The meet is designed for us to enjoy and compare our vehicles, see whats been done, get knowlegde and more understanding, ideas!!!
> Help one another out. Represent for North/NW London.
> Please do not try and spoil these for others..
> 
> 网络家族|网络十大家族|网络家族排名|QQ空间家族|非皇潮


Think you put this in the wrong place


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

It was a spamer Charles :wink: Dont get to excited wasnt a new south west member :lol:


----------

